# Milan: Bogarelli con Commisso?



## admin (25 Giugno 2018)

Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 25 giugno 2018, nell'operazione Commisso - Milan potrebbe essere coinvolto anche Bogarelli, ex manager di Infront che qualche tempo fa confessò di aver ricevuto richieste di aiuto da alcuni soggetti per l'acquisto del Milan. Bogarelli disse:"Due soggetti mi hanno contattato per il Milan. Poi uno si è diretto in Inghilterra mentre l'altro è ancora interessato". L'altro, è Commisso.
*
Attenzione, qui si parla solo di Bogarelli Commisso.

Della trattativa per la cessione del Milan se ne parla* QUI --) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-commisso-ad-un-passo-dallacquisto-del-club-vt64096.html#post1570673


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2018)

Eehheheheh inizia a comporsi il puzzle?


----------



## ScArsenal83 (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 25 giugno 2018, nell'operazione Commisso - Milan potrebbe essere coinvolto anche Bogarelli, ex manager di Infront che qualche tempo fa confessò di aver ricevuto richieste di aiuto da alcuni soggetti per l'acquisto del Milan. Bogarelli disse:"Due soggetti mi hanno contattato per il Milan. Poi uno si è diretto in Inghilterra mentre l'altro è ancora interessato". L'altro, è Commisso.
> *
> Attenzione, qui si parla solo di Bogarelli Commisso.
> 
> Della trattativa per la cessione del Milan se ne parla* QUI --) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-commisso-ad-un-passo-dallacquisto-del-club-vt64096.html#post1570673



Mi aspetto che torni anche il pelato visti gli intrallazzi con Infront


----------



## tonilovin93 (25 Giugno 2018)

Scusate l ignoranza, ma chi è?


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Scusate l ignoranza, ma chi è?



Ex AD di Infront, quello che intrallazzava (ci sono anche intercettazioni) con Galliani, Preziosi e tutta la combriccola.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ex AD di Infront, quello che intrallazzava (ci sono anche intercettazioni) con Galliani, Preziosi e tutta la combriccola.



Uno spettacolo insomma....ci aspettano fuochi d'artificio


----------



## malos (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 25 giugno 2018, nell'operazione Commisso - Milan potrebbe essere coinvolto anche Bogarelli, ex manager di Infront che qualche tempo fa confessò di aver ricevuto richieste di aiuto da alcuni soggetti per l'acquisto del Milan. Bogarelli disse:"Due soggetti mi hanno contattato per il Milan. Poi uno si è diretto in Inghilterra mentre l'altro è ancora interessato". L'altro, è Commisso.
> *
> Attenzione, qui si parla solo di Bogarelli Commisso.
> 
> Della trattativa per la cessione del Milan se ne parla* QUI --) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-commisso-ad-un-passo-dallacquisto-del-club-vt64096.html#post1570673



Mah io non so voi ragazzi ma io sono come un pugile rintronato che prende pugni da ogni parte. Dovunque ti giri prendi mazzate.


----------



## Wildbone (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ex AD di Infront, quello che intrallazzava (ci sono anche intercettazioni) con Galliani, Preziosi e tutta la combriccola.



Ma sul serio?
Spero davvero che sia solamente un po' di terrorismo spicciolo di TS. Spero davvero.
Interessante notare, comunque, come ogni ora che passi compaiano sempre più motivi per non desiderare Commisso, il quale, ovviamente, alla fine sarà quello che ci prenderà. Perché nel Milan la legge di Murphy è imprescindibile.


----------



## Mic (25 Giugno 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Mah io non so voi ragazzi ma io sono come un pugile rintronato che prende pugni da ogni parte. Dovunque ti giri prendi mazzate.


Uguale, giuro.


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2018)

-----) http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-nei-guai-50-000-euro-da-infront-per-i-diritti-tv-vt55774.html

Ed ovviamente c'era anche Riccardo Silva in mezzo a questi giri, con Bogarelli, Galliani, Preziosi, Infront, Mediaset e co


----------



## Black (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eehheheheh inizia a comporsi il puzzle?



a vedere certi nomi effettivamente...


----------



## Naruto98 (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> -----) http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-nei-guai-50-000-euro-da-infront-per-i-diritti-tv-vt55774.html
> 
> Ed ovviamente c'era anche Riccardo Silva in mezzo a questi giri, con Bogarelli, Galliani, Preziosi, Infront, Mediaset e co


Riccardo Silva ha appena smentito ogni coinvolgimento nell'acquisto del milan su twitter ad un tifoso, ammettendo però di conoscere Commisso. Al possibile intreccio Bogarell-Commisso ammetto che mi si è gelato il sangue.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> -----) http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-nei-guai-50-000-euro-da-infront-per-i-diritti-tv-vt55774.html
> 
> Ed ovviamente c'era anche Riccardo Silva in mezzo a questi giri, con Bogarelli, Galliani, Preziosi, Infront, Mediaset e co



che scenario agghiacciante  a quel punto troverebbero conferme pure le voci su preziosi, magari pure il giocattolaio fa parte della cordata messa su da galliani. Vabbe ma alla fine qualcosa di losco c'era, perchè un cinese sconosciuto, che non capisce niente di calcio che manco parla inglese che pero conosce fassone è na roba a dir poco surreale


----------



## smallball (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 25 giugno 2018, nell'operazione Commisso - Milan potrebbe essere coinvolto anche Bogarelli, ex manager di Infront che qualche tempo fa confessò di aver ricevuto richieste di aiuto da alcuni soggetti per l'acquisto del Milan. Bogarelli disse:"Due soggetti mi hanno contattato per il Milan. Poi uno si è diretto in Inghilterra mentre l'altro è ancora interessato". L'altro, è Commisso.
> *
> Attenzione, qui si parla solo di Bogarelli Commisso.
> 
> Della trattativa per la cessione del Milan se ne parla* QUI --) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-commisso-ad-un-passo-dallacquisto-del-club-vt64096.html#post1570673



inizia a ricomporsi il puzzle...da incubo


----------



## malos (25 Giugno 2018)

Ricketts non mollate!


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Ricketts non mollate!



Ma speriamo davvero!!!


----------



## cobalto59 (25 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Giugno 2018)

A me interessa solo che si riporti il Milan dove sta..

Se dobbiamo morire nella mediocrità che ci stanno prospettando è davvero dura..

Certo che se finisse così avevano davvero ragione tutti..

Giro di soldi a mo di lavatrice per poi finire in mano agli amici degli amici con tanto di milan reso un grande nume buono per affari strani..

speriamo davvero ci sia altro..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Giugno 2018)

Se entrerà pure Infront col nuovo proprietario, smetterò di tifare.


----------



## Aron (25 Giugno 2018)

Poniamo che questa notizia non abbia un seguito. A ogni modo, secondo voi si sarebbe mai potuto leggere di Bill Gates interessato all'acquisto con il coinvolgimento di Bogarelli?
È il fatto stessa che si possa verificare che spiega molte cose.


----------



## Garrincha (25 Giugno 2018)

Alla fine avrà ragione Ravezzani e ci sarà anche Preziosi nella cordata, un classico, di nuovo un acquirente vero e uno finto che ha già vinto la "corsa"


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 25 giugno 2018, nell'operazione Commisso - Milan potrebbe essere coinvolto anche Bogarelli, ex manager di Infront che qualche tempo fa confessò di aver ricevuto richieste di aiuto da alcuni soggetti per l'acquisto del Milan. Bogarelli disse:"Due soggetti mi hanno contattato per il Milan. Poi uno si è diretto in Inghilterra mentre l'altro è ancora interessato". L'altro, è Commisso.
> *
> Attenzione, qui si parla solo di Bogarelli Commisso.
> 
> Della trattativa per la cessione del Milan se ne parla* QUI --) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-commisso-ad-un-passo-dallacquisto-del-club-vt64096.html#post1570673



Nel caso, sarebbe il riproporsi definitivo di un Li 2 legato al nano.
Come allora c'era la cordata "seria" di Galatioto (e oggi ci sono i Ricketts), e la cordata nebulosa con strani intrallazzi di Li (E ora c'è sto commisso, Bogarelli e compagnia cantante)
Ergo, prepariamoci alla parte 2 di questa allegra vicenda.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Giugno 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Ricketts non mollate!



Speriamo alzino l'offerta a sto punto...


----------



## de sica (25 Giugno 2018)

Pazzesco come ci vada sempre tutto male, non se ne può più


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Poniamo che questa notizia non abbia un seguito. A ogni modo, secondo voi si sarebbe mai potuto leggere di Bill Gates interessato all'acquisto con il coinvolgimento di Bogarelli?
> È il fatto stessa che si possa verificare che spiega molte cose.



Ieri, mentre vedevo la foto di questo insieme a Riccardo Silva sono saltato dalla sedia. Ho iniziato subito a collegare. Ed oggi la conferma.

Mah, vediamo che succede. Ma non mi sembra questa la via per tornare in paradiso.

E mi auguro che nel caso in cui ci prendesse con sto Commisso, poi non iniziasse la processione, in entrata, coi vari Silva, Bogarelli e company.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ieri, mentre vedevo la foto di questo insieme a Riccardo Silva sono saltato dalla sedia. Ho iniziato subito a collegare. Ed oggi la conferma.
> 
> Mah, vediamo che succede. Ma non mi sembra questa la via per tornare in paradiso.



Temo che a questo punto siamo destinati a non tornarci mai, in paradiso. O per lo meno non prima che qualcun altro se ne vada all'inferno...


----------



## Djici (25 Giugno 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Mah io non so voi ragazzi ma io sono come un pugile rintronato che prende pugni da ogni parte. Dovunque ti giri prendi mazzate.



In confronto, quella seratacia maledetta di Istanbul che mi mando in depressione per due anni mi sembra quasi un dolce ricordo...

MALEDETTI TUTTI !


----------



## Ruuddil23 (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 25 giugno 2018, nell'operazione Commisso - Milan potrebbe essere coinvolto anche Bogarelli, ex manager di Infront che qualche tempo fa confessò di aver ricevuto richieste di aiuto da alcuni soggetti per l'acquisto del Milan. Bogarelli disse:"Due soggetti mi hanno contattato per il Milan. Poi uno si è diretto in Inghilterra mentre l'altro è ancora interessato". L'altro, è Commisso.
> *
> Attenzione, qui si parla solo di Bogarelli Commisso.
> 
> Della trattativa per la cessione del Milan se ne parla* QUI --) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-commisso-ad-un-passo-dallacquisto-del-club-vt64096.html#post1570673



Sento puzza di condor...e poi dice che non è meglio finire a Elliott.


----------



## Aron (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ieri, mentre vedevo la foto di questo insieme a Riccardo Silva sono saltato dalla sedia. Ho iniziato subito a collegare. Ed oggi la conferma.
> 
> Mah, vediamo che succede. Ma non mi sembra questa la via per tornare in paradiso.
> 
> E mi auguro che nel caso in cui ci prendesse con sto Commisso, poi non iniziasse la processione, in entrata, coi vari Silva, Bogarelli e company.



È lampante. Se poi alcuni o molti tifosi non ci vogliono credere è un discorso. Ma alla UEFA non hanno l'anello al naso.

Ai piani altissimi del Milan sembra che stiano proponendo all'UEFA (per citare Fassone...) il piano b dopo il fallimento del piano a: "ok, con Yonghong Li e le scatole cinesi abbiamo esagerato. Che ne dite se continuiamo a fare quello che stavamo facendo mettendo un nome affidabile e garantito come Commisso?"


----------



## sballotello (25 Giugno 2018)

Meglio finire ad Elliott. Quindi diciamo che spero che li, trovi sti 30 mln per andare avanti fino a ottobre per finire ad Elliott


----------



## Black (25 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> È lampante. Se poi alcuni o molti tifosi non ci vogliono credere è un discorso. Ma alla UEFA non hanno l'anello al naso.
> 
> Ai piani altissimi del Milan sembra che stiano proponendo all'UEFA (per citare Fassone...) il piano b dopo il fallimento del piano a: "ok, con Yonghong Li e le scatole cinesi abbiamo esagerato. Che ne dite se continuiamo a fare quello che stavamo facendo mettendo un nome affidabile e garantito come Commisso?"



a leggere certe notizie sembra proprio che stia accadendo quello che dici..... bah vedremo. Io temo che cambierà solo il prestanome che c'è davanti


----------



## Garrincha (25 Giugno 2018)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Meglio finire ad Elliott. Quindi diciamo che spero che li, trovi sti 30 mln per andare avanti fino a ottobre per finire ad Elliott



È come dire che Tizio deve dare i soldi a Caio per farsi mettere i bastoni tra le ruote


----------



## Manue (25 Giugno 2018)

E come mai non ha già venduto?
Se è un disegno cosi come dite, perché temporeggia??
Non avrebbe senso.

E non dite che lo fa per recitare la parte...


----------



## Pampu7 (25 Giugno 2018)

Legittimi i dubbi, sono il primo ad averli ma Silva per dire è amico anche di Paolino e qua siamo tutti d'accordo sul fatto che fin quando Paolo non sarà in società è perchè non ci si potrà fidare dei nuovi proprietari.Quindi calma un attimo


----------



## Konrad (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 25 giugno 2018, nell'operazione Commisso - Milan potrebbe essere coinvolto anche Bogarelli, ex manager di Infront che qualche tempo fa confessò di aver ricevuto richieste di aiuto da alcuni soggetti per l'acquisto del Milan. Bogarelli disse:"Due soggetti mi hanno contattato per il Milan. Poi uno si è diretto in Inghilterra mentre l'altro è ancora interessato". L'altro, è Commisso.
> *
> Attenzione, qui si parla solo di Bogarelli Commisso.
> 
> Della trattativa per la cessione del Milan se ne parla* QUI --) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-commisso-ad-un-passo-dallacquisto-del-club-vt64096.html#post1570673



Cioè è come un incubo da cui niente e nessuno riesce a svegliarti...e l'origine del problema resta sempre la stessa...


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> È lampante. Se poi alcuni o molti tifosi non ci vogliono credere è un discorso. Ma alla UEFA non hanno l'anello al naso.
> 
> Ai piani altissimi del Milan sembra che stiano proponendo all'UEFA (per citare Fassone...) il piano b dopo il fallimento del piano a: "ok, con Yonghong Li e le scatole cinesi abbiamo esagerato. Che ne dite se continuiamo a fare quello che stavamo facendo mettendo un nome affidabile e garantito come Commisso?"



Stavolta non sono d'accordo. Il prestanome non lo fa uno che ha 4,5 mld di dollari di patrimonio e un'azienda alle spalle. Non se lo può permettere e non glielo permetterebbero. C'è un limite a tutto nelle operazioni finanziarie. 
Che possa avere agganci con determinate persone è possibile ed è un conto, ma che faccia il prestanome credibile no.
Un Briatore, un Preziosi, si, loro erano perfetti come prestanome ma lui no. 

Non a caso, sono purtroppo convinto che non riuscirà a comprare il Milan, perché ad oggi il prezzo ancora richiesto è fin troppo elevato rispetto al valore reale. Ormai penso ci tocchi Elliott, e speriamo che vada bene.


----------



## uolfetto (25 Giugno 2018)

manteniamo la calma, per il momento sono solo voci non confermate


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Giugno 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> manteniamo la calma, per il momento sono solo voci non confermate



C'è da dire che fin ora le voci non confermate in peggio ci hanno sempre preso, vedi le voci sulla proprietà cinese... Mai una volta invece che le voci positive siano confermate. MAI


----------



## uolfetto (25 Giugno 2018)

la cosa che mi preoccupa un po' è che sui ricketts invece non esce più nulla, voci o polemiche qualsiasi cosa. come se fossereo fuori dai giochi.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ex AD di Infront, quello che intrallazzava (ci sono anche intercettazioni) con Galliani, Preziosi e tutta la combriccola.



bene...sempre peggio... ma gente onesta in giro??


----------



## 666psycho (25 Giugno 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> la cosa che mi preoccupa un po' è che sui ricketts invece non esce più nulla, voci o polemiche qualsiasi cosa. come se fossereo fuori dai giochi.



mi sa che è proprio così...


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eehheheheh inizia a comporsi il puzzle?



Tutto torna


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 25 giugno 2018, nell'operazione Commisso - Milan potrebbe essere coinvolto anche Bogarelli, ex manager di Infront che qualche tempo fa confessò di aver ricevuto richieste di aiuto da alcuni soggetti per l'acquisto del Milan. Bogarelli disse:"Due soggetti mi hanno contattato per il Milan. Poi uno si è diretto in Inghilterra mentre l'altro è ancora interessato". L'altro, è Commisso.
> *
> Attenzione, qui si parla solo di Bogarelli Commisso.
> 
> Della trattativa per la cessione del Milan se ne parla* QUI --) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-commisso-ad-un-passo-dallacquisto-del-club-vt64096.html#post1570673



HO la nausea..

Non ci voglio credere ancora.


----------



## Goro (25 Giugno 2018)

Questa volta noi tifosi non ci cascheremo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Giugno 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> la cosa che mi preoccupa un po' è che sui ricketts invece non esce più nulla, voci o polemiche qualsiasi cosa. come se fossereo fuori dai giochi.


Ecco cosa intendevo quando facevo il pessimista sul comunicato dei Ricketts.


----------



## Djici (25 Giugno 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> HO la nausea..
> 
> Non ci voglio credere ancora.



Sparatemi!


----------



## Zenos (25 Giugno 2018)

C'è sempre lui che manovra tutto...sempre...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (25 Giugno 2018)

Certo che al peggio non sembra esserci fine. Pazzesco. Dalla padella alla brace.. sto perdendo le forze del tifo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Giugno 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Questa volta noi tifosi non ci cascheremo



Ma figurati, è pieno di gente qua dentro che non vuole vedere la realtà, la fronda del "non vi va mai bene niente", "tutti pregiudizi".... D'altronde c'era tanta gente che difendeva Galliani ai tempi, siamo dovuti crollare miseramente, solo allora hanno aperto gli occhi tutti sulle sue porcate


----------

